# Some great Marriott's selling on Ebay.  Have you looked lately?



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2010)

Just took a look at Ebay and there are some very attractive Marriott' s listed.  If you know the new Marriott plan doesn't appeal to you there could be some good scores out there.  Some are listed NR starting at $1. 

Also ... Seems like Ebay has made some changes in how to view an auction that has ended.*  Does anyone have the link for viewing past sales?*

I guess the wild card is whether Marriott is using ROFR on very low priced sales.

Brian


----------



## Dave M (Jul 12, 2010)

Brian, to find completed Marriott timeshare auctions, do the search just as you did. Then, while those search results are on your screen, scroll down on the left side (under "Preferences" and check the "Show only... Completed listings" box. Then (if your screen doesn't automatically refresh) click again on "Search".

Generally, you will be able to see listings for only the past two weeks.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Dave, but when you click on a 'sold' resort it doesn't show you the actual listing anymore ... Just that it was sold.  Is there something I'm missing on how to get that .. You know, the pictures, description, etc?

Brian


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 12, 2010)

I sold (at a slight profit) all my Marriott Weeks a long time ago in protest of their changing their original Owner Rental and Owner Sales Programs.  All my weeks were purchased directly from Marriott.  When the dust settles and I am 100% sure that I can buy resale and use or exchange the Week I purchase as I would the other Timeshare Weeks I own, I may rebuy a couple of those I previously sold if the price is right.  

George


----------



## Dave M (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure what the problem is, Brian.

I just succcessfully tried it. For several of the first few completed listings I clicked on the title of the completed auction. In each case, the actual listing details came up on my screen - although I had to scroll down beyond e-Bay's "Recommendations for you" listings to get to the details.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

I think that you are just not scrolling down far enough. At the top of the listing is a bunch of cr*p, but as you scroll further down, you will see most of the original listing.

elaine


----------



## tandemrider (Jul 12, 2010)

*Closed Listings > 2 wks old?*

Are there any free sites that list closed ebay listings more than 2 wks old?


----------



## winger (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, Brian. We've been so involved with the new DC program, we forgot to check if we can finally maybe buy a resale where we actually want to stay every year .  

I just wished ebay has an alert feature to tell me whenever a new resort comes for sale with the description of my choice


----------



## Pit (Jul 12, 2010)

winger said:


> I just wished ebay has an alert feature to tell me whenever a new resort comes for sale with the description of my choice



They do have such a feature, called "Favorite Searches" or something like that. You set up a search, and then get an email whenever there is a "hit." It works much better than any ongoing search at II or RCI.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 12, 2010)

Elaine and Dave ... You were right I wasn't scrolling down far enough.  Thanks.  Shows you how long it's been since I've considered buying resale, but this may be the time.   

Brian


----------



## winger (Jul 12, 2010)

Pit said:


> They do have such a feature, called "Favorite Searches" or something like that. You set up a search, and then get an email whenever there is a "hit." It works much better than any ongoing search at II or RCI.


I see it now, it is called "Saved Searches" .  I can set for eBay to send me daily reminder emails.


----------



## winger (Jul 15, 2010)

*Is Marriott ROFR fee - refunded if Marriott buys back a resale?*

I see from the FAQ:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13111



> ROFR Waiver Fee - Effective January 1, 2007
> If Marriott grants the waiver, thus allowing the owner to sell as proposed, the purchaser will be charged a fee of $95. The fee should be collected and paid to Marriott through the closing process. It's likely that Marriott will insist on collecting the fee before the new owner is recognized by Marriott.



But, IF a purchaser loses the unit to Marriott, does he still have to pay the ROFR fee ?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 15, 2010)

do you guy know...is there a way to search by MF in Ebay ads?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2010)

winger said:


> I see from the FAQ:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13111
> 
> 
> ...



No, the fee is a ROFR waiver fee. It is only paid if Marriott waives their rights under ROFR.


----------



## winger (Jul 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> No, the fee is a ROFR waiver fee. It is only paid if Marriott waives their rights under ROFR.



Talk about nickel-and-diming. I wonder if I enrolled my MVC week, ROFR waiver fee is covered.  Maybe I should ask at the next presentation I attend LOL


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2010)

winger said:


> Talk about nickel-and-diming. I wonder if I enrolled my MVC week, ROFR waiver fee is covered.  Maybe I should ask at the next presentation I attend LOL



That is a good question. Though I don't think this is one of the fees included in the blended fee. A good question to ask though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> do you guy know...is there a way to search by MF in Ebay ads?



MF in E-bay ads are very unreliable. I would not use them for any purchase decision. You have to do your own due diligence when you find a week to verify that the MF in the listing is accurate.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> MF in E-bay ads are very unreliable. I would not use them for any purchase decision. You have to do your own due diligence when you find a week to verify that the MF in the listing is accurate.



whats the best way to verify that...beyond calling each resort and asking...is there a list somewhere for wyndham resorts?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> whats the best way to verify that...beyond calling each resort and asking...is there a list somewhere for wyndham resorts?



You could ask on the Wyndham board, there is likely to be another owner there that could tell you.


----------



## sernow (Jul 15, 2010)

Some recently ended auctions that I followed. One half of me marvels at the bargains, and the other half feels bad about what Marriott has done to the resales...

Marriott's Grande Ocean 2BR Gold $5,220.00

(I stayed here in 2006 during very late Gold season and loved it so much I almost bought a gold Surfwatch OV for about $30k before I came to my senses).

Marriott's Summit Watch 2BR Gold $1,645.00

MARRIOTT'S ROYAL PALMS 2BR Premier? $499.00

Marriott's Barony Beach Club 2BR Silver $307.00

Marriott Desert Springs Villas II 2BR Plat $4,051.01

(Just a couple months ago these Palm Desert weeks were selling for $6k+ and I almost pulled the trigger because I thought that was a great price).

Where's the bottom to all of this?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 16, 2010)

sernow said:


> Some recently ended auctions that I followed. One half of me marvels at the bargains, and the other half feels bad about what Marriott has done to the resales...
> 
> Marriott's Grande Ocean 2BR Gold $5,220.00
> 
> (I stayed here in 2006 during very late Gold season and loved it so much I almost bought a gold Surfwatch OV for about $30k before I came to my senses).



Was the reserve met on this? I would have been all over that one. I own 3 gold weeks already and would love to stock pile GO golds because they are such a great value and rent extremely well for me. I follow ebay and didn't see this one.


----------



## sernow (Jul 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Was the reserve met on this? I would have been all over that one. I own 3 gold weeks already and would love to stock pile GO golds because they are such a great value and rent extremely well for me. I follow ebay and didn't see this one.


 
All of these auction ended with the reserve being met and having at least one bid. I didn't bid on this because I have money tied up in another transaction and am waiting for Marriott to issue a rofr waiver. Most likely, you will see another for auction soon enough. There have been some great Marriott weeks auctioned recently and the winning bids have been at new lows.


----------



## Pit (Jul 17, 2010)

sernow said:


> Marriott's Summit Watch 2BR Gold $1,645.00



Historically, these have sold for ~$5k.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Custom House ... $4494 for Platinum!!*

Take a look at this one!  Quite the deal.  Hope it was a Tugger!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390217001435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Newport Coast for $5800 -- Platinum!!*

Or this one ... Newport Coast for $5800.

Looks like we've all been so busy considering the new plan that some great deals are going down without Tuggers!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150465389302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Surprise .. a $20,000 Ebay sale!*

Aruba Surf Club resale went for pretty good dollars...and 37 bids!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629218337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


So the world of resales is going on with or without Marriott's blessing.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Or this one ... Newport Coast for $5800.
> 
> Looks like we've all been so busy considering the new plan that some great deals are going down without Tuggers!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150465389302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is an EOY so this isn't below the $10.5k - $11k annual price tag that has been out there.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 17, 2010)

sernow said:


> All of these auction ended with the reserve being met and having at least one bid. I didn't bid on this because I have money tied up in another transaction and am waiting for Marriott to issue a rofr waiver. Most likely, you will see another for auction soon enough. There have been some great Marriott weeks auctioned recently and the winning bids have been at new lows.



I'd love to see the item# on the GO for $5k. I really have hard time accepting that one. I'd have to see that one to believe it. Nothing personal of course.


----------



## danuty (Jul 17, 2010)

*NCV*

Brian,

The NCV platinum ebay sale that sold for $5800 is for every other year usage.  I'm not familiar with Custom House resales.  The one on Ebay that sold for $4800 was a 1 bedroom.  

Diane


----------



## beanie (Jul 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'd love to see the item# on the GO for $5k. I really have hard time accepting that one. I'd have to see that one to believe it. Nothing personal of course.



here is one that is not platnium for 5k 370406378518

or the link would be better http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...78518&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## qlaval (Jul 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Aruba Surf Club resale went for pretty good dollars...and 37 bids!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629218337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



A Surf Club auction with the picture of the Ocean Club resort....
The seller has zero feedback....
Look closely at the bidding action and you'll notice that strangely the winner was able to overbid himself many times!?!... 
How can that be?....  

Auction should have end at $15k....
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $20,000.00 Jul-04-10 18:34:01 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $20,000.00 Jul-04-10 16:57:38 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $19,000.00 Jul-04-10 16:57:12 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $18,000.00 Jul-04-10 16:56:35 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $17,000.00 Jul-04-10 16:56:21 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $16,000.00 Jul-04-10 16:54:30 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $15,000.00 Jul-03-10 12:32:02 PDT  
 Member Id: 1***d( 39)     US $14,500.00 Jul-01-10 16:25:08 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $14,200.00 Jul-03-10 12:29:44 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $14,000.00 Jul-03-10 12:29:11 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $13,500.00 Jun-29-10 10:03:50 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $13,000.00 Jun-29-10 10:03:25 PDT  
 Member Id: 1***d( 39)     US $13,000.00 Jul-01-10 16:18:15 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $12,050.00 Jun-29-10 10:02:47 PDT  
 Member Id: 1***d( 39)     US $12,000.00 Jul-01-10 05:09:25 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $11,000.00 Jun-29-10 10:02:16 PDT  
 Member Id: t***e( 75)     US $10,500.00 Jun-29-10 10:02:03 PDT  
 Member Id: 1***d( 39)     US $10,000.00 Jul-01-10 05:08:53 PDT


----------



## Pit (Jul 17, 2010)

qlaval said:


> Look closely at the bidding action and you'll notice that strangely the winner was able to overbid himself many times!?!...
> How can that be?....



The auction must have had a reserve price at $20K


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, some very tempting prices on Marriott properties. I need to stay off ebay because these prices are hard to resist. I really don't need any additional timeshares at this point!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Diane ... I don't know what the most recent direct purchase price on NCV EOY was but I think this was a pretty good saving, and if you convert that price to points you'd be surprised as to what Marriott valued it in points.

Custom House is very unique in the Marriott family of timeshares, and they are all 1 bdrm suites and quite expensive because so many Boston companies own there as it's right downtown in a very historic building.  It has daily maid service and is rated as a category 7 if you wanted to stay there on Marriott Rewards.  I have seen very few resales here.

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/mvciPart.mi#Massachusetts

Brian



danuty said:


> Brian,
> 
> The NCV platinum ebay sale that sold for $5800 is for every other year usage.  I'm not familiar with Custom House resales.  The one on Ebay that sold for $4800 was a 1 bedroom.
> 
> Diane


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 17, 2010)

The economy has battered the timeshare market. I expect all of these sales to continue to sink. Outside of our small community at TUG, the general public views the chance to own the right to vacation somewhere (albeit at a fixed cost) as a very low-value proposition.

Prices are almost certainly never coming back to former levels. Never.

As long as you understand that, and you like vacationing where you buy, there are some nice opportunities out there for the small subset of us who understand the value of timesharing.


----------



## urple2 (Jul 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Take a look at this one!  Quite the deal.  Hope it was a Tugger!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390217001435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I had a snipe bid on this one for 2,500... Yeah,I was dreaming.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 17, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Prices are almost certainly never coming back to former levels. Never.
> 
> .



Except for the non-Tuggers who buy into the new points program at $10 a point.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 17, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Or this one ... Newport Coast for $5800.
> 
> Looks like we've all been so busy considering the new plan that some great deals are going down without Tuggers!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150465389302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



No big deal here. This was every other year, so the price was right. $10-11K is going rate for every year Plat at Newport Villas.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 18, 2010)

beanie said:


> here is one that is not platnium for 5k 370406378518
> 
> or the link would be better http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...78518&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



WOW!! I knew it wasn't a plat but I couldn't believe a gold would go for this. I would have been all over this. I somehow missed this one.  I look to buy gold weeks at this resort because a few of the gold weeks rent like real champs, year in and year out.


----------



## qlaval (Jul 18, 2010)

Pit said:


> The auction must have had a reserve price at $20K



Of course....  

But if you wonder why the Surf Club have rather spicy maintenance fee look at this auction....  

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTT-ARUBA-SURF-CLUB-HEAVY-GLASS-SOAP-DISH-EX-COND-/380251883129


----------



## GregT (Jul 18, 2010)

qlaval said:


> Of course....
> 
> But if you wonder why the Surf Club have rather spicy maintenance fee look at this auction....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTT-ARUBA-SURF-CLUB-HEAVY-GLASS-SOAP-DISH-EX-COND-/380251883129



Maybe MOXJO can buy it and then use it as barter for the Surf Club 2011 MF's.  Perhaps a credit?


----------



## rovitm (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

I inquired when they had the 40% EOY in June.  Marriott was selling the NCV Platinum for around $15k.  That was a great deal on Ebay.  




pwrshift said:


> Hi Diane ... I don't know what the most recent direct purchase price on NCV EOY was but I think this was a pretty good saving, and if you convert that price to points you'd be surprised as to what Marriott valued it in points.
> 
> Custom House is very unique in the Marriott family of timeshares, and they are all 1 bdrm suites and quite expensive because so many Boston companies own there as it's right downtown in a very historic building.  It has daily maid service and is rated as a category 7 if you wanted to stay there on Marriott Rewards.  I have seen very few resales here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asia2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

A Marriott Sabal Palms, 2 bdrm - l/o, platinum, annual just went for $997.  Good deal or average?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...000927&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3075wt_911


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa (Jul 19, 2010)

...................


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> A Marriott Sabal Palms, 2 bdrm - l/o, platinum, annual just went for $997.  Good deal or average?



If I read the listing correctly, this is identical to the Week I purchased from Marriott pre-construction for about $12,000 and later sold for about $15,000.

George


----------



## curbysplace (Jul 20, 2010)

Deleted--Response already addressed


----------



## Asia2000 (Jul 20, 2010)

bogey21 said:


> If I read the listing correctly, this is identical to the Week I purchased from Marriott pre-construction for about $12,000 and later sold for about $15,000.
> 
> George



George,

I guess that answers my question.  It was a phenomenal deal.  

I'm sure you have enjoyed many great years of vacationing from this property.  It looks like the renovations turned out first class and appears to be a great resort.  $12K seems low compared to what you would buy from Marriott today (points etc.).

After reading my question, it did not come off the way I intended.  Thanks again for the response and happy timesharing.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 22, 2010)

*Timber Lodge on Ebay*

Looks like a Timber Lodge prime time 1 bdrm went a lot cheaper than Marriott use to sell them for.  Suspect those weeks would take a lot of points to get on the points system, if the buyer could use it that way, but I suspect her bought to use anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...165508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4041wt_694


----------



## rsackett (Jul 22, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A Marriott Sabal Palms, 2 bdrm - l/o, platinum, annual just went for $997.  Good deal or average?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...000927&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3075wt_911



Or how about this Royal Palms for $499?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-MARRIOTTS-R...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item483b5068ba

Ray


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 24, 2010)

*At these prices why wouldn't Marriott pick these up and put them in the Trust?

George*


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2010)

bogey21 said:


> *At these prices why wouldn't Marriott pick these up and put them in the Trust?
> 
> George*



Because they already have lots of points still to sell in the trust.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 24, 2010)

bogey21 said:


> *At these prices why wouldn't Marriott pick these up and put them in the Trust?
> 
> George*



Because Marriott doesn't want to get stuck with weeks at resorts with MFs that will only go up in a market where their value is still rapidly declining. I expect they'll snatch some ski weeks, high-demand beach weeks, etc., but that they'll be VERY picky.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not a skier but isn't this a pretty good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180528386121&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## curbysplace (Aug 6, 2010)

I am in the exact unit right now at Streamside -- it is a good buy -- the fixed week is 2 weeks before Christmas, there is always snow after November 15.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 6, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Looks like a Timber Lodge prime time 1 bdrm went a lot cheaper than Marriott use to sell them for.  Suspect those weeks would take a lot of points to get on the points system, if the buyer could use it that way, but I suspect her bought to use anyway.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...165508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4041wt_694



Here's a 1BR Timber Lodge summer week that went for a lot less than the winter week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230500105333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------

